
Australia's quantum capabilities - Libbum
http://www.h-bar.com.au/blog/2017/3/1/quantum-schwantum-in-australia
======
bootload
_" The reason for this strong focus on quantum physics and quantum technology
in Australia is due to a range of factors including historical precedent,
governmental policy and playing to the Australian psyche. Since at least the
1980s, Australian and New Zealand have an exceptionally strong representation
in the field of quantum optics."_

Is there any attempt to go beyond the basic science and start new industries?
All that basic science and competitive advantage will go off-shore if products
are not built.

~~~
amboar
Australia recognises it does poorly in this regard:
[https://industry.gov.au/industry/IndustryInitiatives/Pages/B...](https://industry.gov.au/industry/IndustryInitiatives/Pages/Boosting-
the-Commercial-Returns-from-Research.aspx)

